# Reminder: 3 letter searches



## Chris (Jan 12, 2008)

If you're looking to search on a 3-letter word, remember that the default site search is capped at 4 (MySQL limitation). Instead, use the tags:

Popular Tags - Forum Tags By Zoints

Where you can search for things like "kxk", "nhl" and "poo". 

[action=Chris]notes the importance of tagging your threads once again.[/action]


----------



## Scott (Jan 12, 2008)

I totally forgot about tags when I was searching for 'Oni'


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2008)

Oni is probably a better example than poo, isn't it?


----------



## Scott (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, I think we'd all have some issues if we were more interested in poo, than Oni Guitars.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2008)

JJ does post here.


----------

